# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ρολόι ΔΕΗ γυρίζει ελάχιστα με κλειστό γενικό.

## mstratak

Γεια σας.

Χτες το βράδυ κατέβασα τον γενικό στο σπίτι (έχω τριφασικό ρεύμα) και  πήγα να τσεκάρω το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ. Λοιπόν, το ρολόι, έστω και πολύ λίγο,  συνέχιζε να γράφει! Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις;

1) Γιατί συνέχιζε να γράφει το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ με κατεβασμένο το γενικό; Εδώ  να συμπληρώσω ότι το διακόπτακι δίπλα στο ρελέ διαρροής ΔΕΝ το  κατέβασα. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα η κατανάλωση αυτή να προέρχεται από ότι το  ρελέ ήταν σε λειτουργία;

2) Αν δεν ισχύει το παραπάνω,  τότε τί συμβαίνει; Είναι χαλασμένο το ρολόι και γράφει ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε ή κάποιος μου κλέβει ρεύμα; Για το δεύτερο έχω να πω ότι η "χελώνα"  που περιβάλλει το ρολόι στην εξώπορτα είναι κλεισμένο με την τάπα της  ΔΕΔΔΗΕ (η τάπα δηλαδή δεν είναι πειραγμένη), αλλά υπάρχουν 6 καλώδια  διαφορετικού χρώματος τα οποία βγαίνουν μέσα από τη χελώνα, όλα μαζί.  Δεν ξέρω αν έρχονται ή πηγαίνουν στο ρολόι. Είναι δυνατόν να έχει  παιχτεί πουστιά εκεί; Δεν φαίνεται που καταλήγουν γιατί μπαίνουν όλα μέσα σε σωλήνα και συνεχίζουν μέσα από το τείχος της εξώπορτας.

3) Το ότι γράφει  έστω και λίγο, μήπως θα πρέπει να πάρω τηλέφωνο τη ΔΕΗ ή τη ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για να  το δούνε; Άκουσα ότι θέλουν 100 ευρώ για κάτι τέτοια τσεκαρίσματα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μήπως δουλεύει καμμια ενδεικτική λυχνία στον πίνακα . Τα 6 καλωδια είναι 3 φάσεις ,  ουδέτερος , γείωση κ ενα εναμισάρι καλωδιο   που είναι ο ουδέτερος από τον παλμό-λαμπάκι του νυχτερινού τιμολογίου

----------


## rama

Οταν λές γύριζε αργά, πόσο αργά το εννοείς? Κάνε πρόχειρο υπολογισμό από το ρυθμό περιστροφής (έχει ένδειξη πάνω στο ρολόϊ, του τύπου "75 στροφές=1KWh") για να δείς για τι ισχύ μιλάμε.
Ακόμα και ενδεικτικές λυχνίες να ήταν (που κανονικά είναι σβηστές με τον γενικό κλειστό), η κατανάλωση είναι σχεδόν μη μετρήσιμη με το μάτι.
Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις τις τρείς ασφάλειες που βρίσκονται στην κάτω πλευρά του μετρητή. Λογικά θα σταματήσει εντελώς να γυρίζει το ρολόϊ.

----------


## IRF

> Γεια σας.
> 1) Γιατί συνέχιζε να γράφει το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ με κατεβασμένο το γενικό; Εδώ  να συμπληρώσω ότι το διακόπτακι δίπλα στο ρελέ διαρροής ΔΕΝ το  κατέβασα. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα η κατανάλωση αυτή να προέρχεται από ότι το  ρελέ ήταν σε λειτουργία;.



Κατέβασε και το  ρελέ διαρροής και βλέπουμε ξανά.

----------


## IRF

> Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις τις τρείς ασφάλειες που βρίσκονται στην κάτω πλευρά του μετρητή. Λογικά θα σταματήσει εντελώς να γυρίζει το ρολόϊ.



Αν κλείσει και τις τρεις ασφάλειες τις χελώνας είναι αδύνατο να μην σταματήσει(έχει -δεν έχει σφάλμα), γιατί από εκεί παίρνουν τα πηνία τάσης του ρολογιού.Αν έχει σφάλμα δεν βγαίνει άκρη έτσι.Πόσων ετών είναι το ρολόι της δεη;

----------

FILMAN (07-02-17)

----------


## IRF

> Χτες το βράδυ κατέβασα τον γενικό στο σπίτι (έχω τριφασικό ρεύμα) και  πήγα να τσεκάρω το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ. Λοιπόν, το ρολόι, έστω και πολύ λίγο,  συνέχιζε να γράφει!.



Β΄Άφησέ το 5 λεπτά μετά το κλείσιμο των ασφαλειών γιατί ο δίσκος έχει μεγάλη αδράνεια περιστροφής.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Β΄Άφησέ το 5 λεπτά μετά το κλείσιμο των ασφαλειών γιατί ο δίσκος έχει μεγάλη αδράνεια περιστροφής.



 <<Β΄Άφησέ το 5 λεπτά μετά το κλείσιμο των ασφαλειών γιατί ο δίσκος έχει μεγάλη αδράνεια περιστροφής.>>

  Εγώ θα έλεγα ο δίσκος συνεχίζει να στρέφει μέχρι το μαύρο μαρκάρισμα να έρθει εμπρός.

----------


## xsterg

> Β΄Άφησέ το 5 λεπτά μετά το κλείσιμο των ασφαλειών γιατί ο δίσκος έχει μεγάλη αδράνεια περιστροφής.



αυτο πρωτη φορα το ακουω. τι ειναι? κινητηρας απο τζετ?

----------

FILMAN (07-02-17), 

geronimo (07-02-17), 

mikemtb (07-02-17)

----------


## antonisfa

> 3) Το ότι γράφει  έστω και λίγο, μήπως θα πρέπει να πάρω τηλέφωνο τη ΔΕΗ ή τη ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για να  το δούνε; Άκουσα ότι θέλουν 100 ευρώ για κάτι τέτοια τσεκαρίσματα.



Το άκουσμά σου μάλλον προήλθε από χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο ή ράδιο αρβύλα!! :Tongue: 

Πάρτους τηλέφωνο να ρθουν να το ελέγξουν.

----------


## IRF

> αυτο πρωτη φορα το ακουω. τι ειναι? κινητηρας απο τζετ?



;Σίγουρα  δεν είναι κινητήρας από τζετ, αλλά είναι δίσκος που στηρίζεται σε βελόνες με ελάχιστη τριβή και αν έχει χαλάσει ο μαγνήτης πέδησης να δεις πόση ώρα ρίχνει στροφές

----------


## gchal

Ο καλύτερος έλεγχος είναι να γίνει test με λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 100 Watts για ένα λεπτό εάν η μέτρηση είναι σωστή όλα καλά εάν όχι πρέπει να αλλάξει ο μετρητής.

----------


## mstratak

> Οταν λές γύριζε αργά, πόσο αργά το εννοείς? Κάνε πρόχειρο υπολογισμό από το ρυθμό περιστροφής (έχει ένδειξη πάνω στο ρολόϊ, του τύπου "75 στροφές=1KWh") για να δείς για τι ισχύ μιλάμε.



Πολύ αργά, σε φάση να κάθομαι αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα ώστε να δω τυχαίες εγκοπές που υπάρχουν στο δίσκο του ρολογιού να απομακρύνονται από τη γραμμή που δείχνει στο μέσο. Το πιο πολύ σε χρόνο που έχω κάτσει να τσεκάρω έχοντας συνεχώς τα μάτια μου στο ρολόι είναι 2 λεπτά περίπου. Με βάση την ένδειξη που έχει το ρολόι "75 στροφές=1KWh", το υπολογίζω πάνω/κάτω να κάνει 10 λεπτά για μια 1 Kwh, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το αφήσω περισσότερο για να τσεκάρω όντως πόσα λεπτά θα κάνει μια περιστροφή.

----------


## mstratak

> Κατέβασε και το  ρελέ διαρροής και βλέπουμε ξανά.



Το κατέβασα και τσέκαρα πάλι. Τα ίδια. Απλά, αυτή η συνεχής πολύ μικρή κατανάλωση με έχει μπερδέψει. Τί μπορώ να κάνω στη συνέχεια;

1) Να δοκιμάσω να κλείσω γενικό, μαζί με τις όλες τις ημιαυτόματες ασφάλειες και να δοκιμάζω μια-μια ασφάλεια να δω αν έχει διαρροή, ανεξάρτητα αν ο γενικός είναι κατεβασμένος;
2) Θα φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο να δούμε τι γίνεται;
3) Να φωνάξω τη ΔΕΔΔΗΕ;

----------


## mstratak

> Αν κλείσει και τις τρεις ασφάλειες τις χελώνας είναι αδύνατο να μην σταματήσει(έχει -δεν έχει σφάλμα), γιατί από εκεί παίρνουν τα πηνία τάσης του ρολογιού.Αν έχει σφάλμα δεν βγαίνει άκρη έτσι.Πόσων ετών είναι το ρολόι της δεη;



Το ρολόι είναι 9 ετών δηλαδή σχετικά καινούριο. Επίσης, όταν ήταν να μπω στο διαμέρισμα πριν από 6 μήνες και είχα κλείσει τον γενικό τότε μέχρι να μετακομίσω, έκανα τσεκαρίσματα στο ρολόι και το ρολόι δεν έγραφε καθόλου. Το θυμάμαι ήταν σταματημένο.

----------


## mstratak

> Πολύ αργά, σε φάση να κάθομαι αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα ώστε να δω τυχαίες εγκοπές που υπάρχουν στο δίσκο του ρολογιού να απομακρύνονται από τη γραμμή που δείχνει στο μέσο. Το πιο πολύ σε χρόνο που έχω κάτσει να τσεκάρω έχοντας συνεχώς τα μάτια μου στο ρολόι είναι 2 λεπτά περίπου. Με βάση την ένδειξη που έχει το ρολόι "75 στροφές=1KWh", το υπολογίζω πάνω/κάτω να κάνει 10 λεπτά για μια 1 Kwh, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το αφήσω περισσότερο για να τσεκάρω όντως πόσα λεπτά θα κάνει μια περιστροφή.




Λάθος! Εννοώ 10 λεπτά για μια 1 στροφή του ρολογιού!

----------


## mstratak

> Το άκουσμά σου μάλλον προήλθε από χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο ή ράδιο αρβύλα!!
> 
> Πάρτους τηλέφωνο να ρθουν να το ελέγξουν.




http://www.deddie.gr/el/upiresies/vl...es-plirofories

Μέσα στη σελίδα λέει:

Στην περίπτωση που πιστεύετε ότι ο μετρητής δεν  καταγράφει τις σωστές καταναλώσεις (πάρα πολύ μικρή πιθανότητα) μπορείτε  να ζητήσετε με αίτηση σας  στο αρμόδιο Γραφείο Εξυπηρέτησης του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ έλεγχο  του μετρητή (το αρμόδιο κατάστημα αναγράφεται στην πρώτη σελίδα του  λογαριασμού σας πάνω αριστερά).  Στην περίπτωση που ο έλεγχος δείξει ότι  ο μετρητής δε λειτουργούσε σωστά, θα γίνει διόρθωση του λογαριασμού σας  και αντικατάσταση του μετρητή χωρίς καμία χρέωσή σας. Σημειώστε όμως  ότι στην περίπτωση σωστής λειτουργίας του μετρητή, θα επιβαρυνθείτε με  το κόστος του ελέγχου, το οποίο ανέρχεται σε:
 -29,35 € για μετρητή μονοφασικής παροχής 

- 38,15 € για μετρητή τριφασικής παροχής 

- 61,63 € για μετρητή τριφασικής παροχής μέσω Μ/Σ εντάσεως ή παροχής Μέσης Τάσης 

Τα πιο πάνω ποσά επιβαρύνονται με τον εκάστοτε ισχύοντα Φ.Π.Α.

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Είχα παρόμοια  περίπτωση σε μη κατοικήσιμο σπίτι στο χωριό,  με όλα τα ηλεκτρικά εκτός δικτύου (γύριζε πάρα πολύ αργά) .
  'Ηταν τελικά ο Μ/Σ του κουδουνιού της πόρτας .

----------

xsterg (08-02-17)

----------


## xsterg

ρα μπορει να υπαρχουν κρυφες καταναλωσεις με την εννοια οτι υπαρχουν φορτια που δεν ευκολα ορατα με την πρωτη ματια οπως το κουδουνι.

----------


## darthtony

> Λάθος! Εννοώ 10 λεπτά για μια 1 στροφή του ρολογιού!



Και πόσες στροφές λέει ότι είναι μια KWh? Μιλάμε για πολυ μικρη κατανάλωση πάντως δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει λόγος να ασχοληθεις.

----------


## mstratak

> Και πόσες στροφές λέει ότι είναι μια KWh? Μιλάμε για πολυ μικρη κατανάλωση πάντως δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει λόγος να ασχοληθεις.



1KWh = 75 στροφές γράφει το ρολόι. Ναι μεν η κατανάλωση συγκριτικά είναι πολύ μικρή, αλλά παίρνοντας ως δεδομένο ότι κάνει 10 λεπτά για 1 στροφή, έχουμε 1Kwh στα 750 λεπτά = 12,5 ώρες , δηλαδή σχεδόν 2 Kwh την ημέρα, οπότε και 240 Kwh το τετράμηνο. Αν κοστολογήσουμε χοντρικά την Kwh με 0,1 ευρώ, τότε μιλάμε για 24 ευρώ το τετράμηνο παραπάνω μόνο για ρεύμα για κάτι το οποίο εσύ έχεις κλείσει τον γενικό διακόπτη.

----------

vasilllis (08-02-17)

----------


## darthtony

Έχεις δίκιο έχουμε δηλαδή για γύρω στα 80W κατανάλωση, δεν μπορεί να είναι κάποιο κουδούνι η ενδεικτικος λαμπτήρας. Πρέπει να δεις καταρχάς αν ο γενικός σου είναι όντως γενικός(Μήπως υπάρχουν φορτία συνδεδεμένα που τον παρακάμπτουν?)

----------

FILMAN (08-02-17)

----------


## chip

Μήπως το σπίτι είναι σε πολυκατοικία και δεν είναι δικό σου και ο ιδιωκτήτης έχει κρατήσει κάποια αποθήκη στο υπόγειο που παίρνει ρεύμα από το διαμέριμα? (και έχει εκεί κάποιο ψυγείο ή κάποια λάμπα ξεχασμένη)

----------


## klik

> Πολύ αργά, σε φάση να κάθομαι αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα ώστε να δω τυχαίες εγκοπές που υπάρχουν στο δίσκο του ρολογιού να απομακρύνονται από τη γραμμή που δείχνει στο μέσο. Το πιο πολύ σε χρόνο που έχω κάτσει να τσεκάρω έχοντας συνεχώς τα μάτια μου στο ρολόι είναι 2 λεπτά περίπου. Με βάση την ένδειξη που έχει το ρολόι "75 στροφές=1KWh", το υπολογίζω πάνω/κάτω να κάνει 10 λεπτά για μια 1 Kwh, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το αφήσω περισσότερο για να τσεκάρω όντως πόσα λεπτά θα κάνει μια περιστροφή.



Δεν μας τα λες καλά.
Αν έχεις 1 KWh σε 10 λεπτά, σημαίνει 75 στροφές σε 600 δευτερόλεπτα.
Με απλή μέθοδο των τριών (τα ποσά είναι ανάλογα), έχουμε:
1KWh σε 10 λεπτά ή
75 στροφες σε 600 δευτερόλεπτα
1 στροφή σε Χ δευτερόλεπτα

Χ = 600/75 = 8 δευτερόλεπτα/στροφή

Όταν θέλεις 8 δευτερόλεπτα για μια πλήρη στροφή (αρκετά γρήγορα δηλαδή), πως λες ότι 



> κάθομαι αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα ώστε να δω τυχαίες εγκοπές που υπάρχουν στο δίσκο του ρολογιού να απομακρύνονται



Μέτρα ακριβώς πόσα δευτερόλεπτα χρειάζονται για μια πλήρη περιστροφή του δίσκου (ξεκινάς από την μαύρη εγκοπή μπροστά σου και τελειώνεις με την μαύρη εγκοπή μπροστά σου πάλι).

Μήπως στα 2 λεπτά που παρακολούθησες, δεν είδες πλήρη περιστροφή, άρα έχεις λιγότερο από 1KWh στα 9000 δευτερόλεπτα, άρα μιλάμε για ενδεικτικό φωτάκι ή για μετασχηματιστή μικρής ισχύος;

Όσο τα δεδομένα σου είναι λάθος, προκαλείς μπέρδεμα και λάθος απαντήσεις.

----------


## mstratak

> Δεν μας τα λες καλά.
> Αν έχεις 1 KWh σε 10 λεπτά, σημαίνει 75 στροφές σε 600 δευτερόλεπτα.
> Με απλή μέθοδο των τριών (τα ποσά είναι ανάλογα), έχουμε:
> 1KWh σε 10 λεπτά ή
> 75 στροφες σε 600 δευτερόλεπτα
> 1 στροφή σε Χ δευτερόλεπτα
> 
> Χ = 600/75 = 8 δευτερόλεπτα/στροφή
> 
> ...



Είχα κάνει λάθος όταν έγραφα το post. Το διόρθωσα πιο μετά. Είναι 10 λεπτά για μια στροφή του ρολογιού.

----------


## mstratak

> Μήπως το σπίτι είναι σε πολυκατοικία και δεν είναι δικό σου και ο ιδιωκτήτης έχει κρατήσει κάποια αποθήκη στο υπόγειο που παίρνει ρεύμα από το διαμέριμα? (και έχει εκεί κάποιο ψυγείο ή κάποια λάμπα ξεχασμένη)



Όχι. Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Τουλάχιστον όχι εμφανές.

----------


## klik

Έχεις εξωτερικό πίνακα; (στην αυλή). Πίνακα κοντά στο ρολόι;

----------


## IRF

Μία στροφή σε 10 λεπτά είναι *πολύ μικρή* κατανάλωση και δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις με ακρίβεια πόσες κιλοβατώρες γράφει π.χ. σε μια ημέρα *από τα ψηφία* και όχι από περιστροφές ειδικά αν είναι ένα ψυγείο με μεταβλητό κύκλο εργασίας-κατανάλωσης δεν βγαίνει άκρη.Δεν μετράμε περιστροφές δίσκου/ λεπτά και πολλαπλασιασμούς γιατί  έτσι εισάγουμε μεγάλο σφάλμα.Ειδικά σκέψεις του τύπου 1/4 της περιστροφής σε 2.5 λεπτά άρα 1 στροφή σε 10 εισάγουν πολλά σφάλματα.

----------


## mstratak

> Έχεις εξωτερικό πίνακα; (στην αυλή). Πίνακα κοντά στο ρολόι;



Όχι. Δεν έχω κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## mstratak

> Μία στροφή σε 10 λεπτά είναι *πολύ μικρή* κατανάλωση και δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις με ακρίβεια πόσες κιλοβατώρες γράφει π.χ. σε μια ημέρα *από τα ψηφία* και όχι από περιστροφές ειδικά αν είναι ένα ψυγείο με μεταβλητό κύκλο εργασίας-κατανάλωσης δεν βγαίνει άκρη.Δεν μετράμε περιστροφές δίσκου/ λεπτά και πολλαπλασιασμούς γιατί  έτσι εισάγουμε μεγάλο σφάλμα.Ειδικά σκέψεις του τύπου 1/4 της περιστροφής σε 2.5 λεπτά άρα 1 στροφή σε 10 εισάγουν πολλά σφάλματα.





Μπήκα στη διαδικασία αυτή γιατί και τις δύο φορές που το τέσταρα με κλειστό γενικό (τη μια χωρίς κατεβασμένο ρελέ και την άλλη με κατεβασμένο) το ρολόι γύρναγε το ίδιο και με σταθερή ταχύτητα. Και τις δύο φορές το παρατηρούσα γύρω στα 2-3 λεπτά. Ο υπολογισμός έγινε βάσει διαπίστωσης για τη σταθερή ταχύτητα περιστροφής του ρολογιού.

----------


## mstratak

Γεια σας και πάλι. Μαζεύοντας ολωνών τα post, έκατσα μια μέρα και  κατέβασα γενικό διακόπτη, ρελέ διαρροής και όλες τις ημιαυτόματες  ασφάλειες (για τυχόν συνδέσεις που δεν περνούν από τον γενικό).  Πηγαίνοντας σχεδόν κατευθείαν να τσεκάρω το ρολόι έβλεπα πάλι να γυρνάει  αλλά αρκετά πιο αργά από την πρώτη φορά. Στα περίπου 5 λεπτά που το  τσέκαρα συνέχεια γύριζε έστω και πολύ λίγο (μάλλον με σταθερή ταχύτητα -  η ταχύτητά του ήταν πολύ μικρή για να καταλάβω αν είναι σταθερή).  Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το αφήσω παραπάνω γιατί δεν θέλω να μου χαλάσουν  και τα φαγητά στο ψυγείο και τον καταψύκτη. Επίσης, είχατε πει για  κατανάλωση που μπορεί να "τρώει" το κουδούνι του σπιτιού. Το πάτησα,  όμως, και ήταν κι αυτό απενεργοποιημένο. Ερωτήσεις:

1) Φτάνουν τα 5 λεπτά κοιτώντας το ρολόι για να καταλάβω ότι όντως υπάρχει μια κατανάλωση που δεν ξέρω από που προέρχεται;
2)  Είναι εύκολο ένας ηλεκτρολόγος με αυτά τα δεδομένα να καταλάβει από πού  γίνεται αυτή η κατανάλωση δεδομένου ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να δει την  όλη την καλωδίωση ιδίοις όμμασι από το ρολόι μέχρι τον πίνακα καθότι  είναι μέσα στους τοίχους;
3) Για (φαινομενικά) πολύ μικρή κατανάλωση  είναι καλή κίνηση να φωνάξω τη ΔΕΔΔΗΕ να δει το ρολόι; Ενδεχομένως  μπορεί να μου πουν ότι η κατανάλωση είναι μέσα στο σφάλμα του ρολογιού  και να μου χρεώσουν την επίσκεψή τους  και δεν είναι κι εποχές να δίνεις  35 ευρώ έτσι.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## radiofonias

Το ψυγείο και ο καταψυκτης αντεχουν αρκετη ωρα χωρίς ρευμα άλλωστε πρεπει να γνωρίζεις οτι το μοτερ των συσκευών αυτώ δεν δουλεύει συνέχεια.
Εγώ θα καθόμουν για μισή ώρα ακουγωντας μουσική ας πούμε να περνάει η ώρα για να έχω ακριβή μετρηση βάση της μαυρης εγκοπής.
Μην ανησυχείς για ψυγειοκαταψύκτες.
Tip Για να εισαι ανετος κάνε μετρηση πρωί πρωί που κανενας δεν θαεχει ανοιξει τις συσκευές για ενα 6ωρο ας πουμε οποτε χωρίς κανενα προβλημα θα μπορείς να κατεβάσεις γενικό για μιση τουλάχιστον ωρα.

----------


## diwattos

γεια ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με τον φιλο! και ναι ηταν το κουδουνι! μολις εβγαλα το ενα καλωδιο του μετασχηματιστη το ρολοι εμενε ακηνητο καθως εριχνα τους γενικους!

----------


## Parhs

Αυτο σημαινει πως το κουδουνι ειναι πριν την γενική ασφάλεια;

----------


## nyannaco

> Αυτο σημαινει πως το κουδουνι ειναι πριν την γενική ασφάλεια;



Γιατί όχι; Δικό μας είναι, ότι θέλουμε το κάνουμε! Σιγά μην καθόμαστε να χάνουμε την ώρα μας με κανονισμούς, ή με εκείνη την... να δεις πώς μου την είπαν μια φορά... κοινή λογική;
Σοβαρά τώρα, αν σε εκπλήσσουν οι παρατυπίες (για να μην πω ακριβώς αυτό που σκέφτομαι) στις εγκαταστάσεις, έχεις μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ζωή μπροστά σου!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Αυτο σημαινει πως το κουδουνι ειναι πριν την γενική ασφάλεια;



Δυστυχώς ναι και εδώ υπάρχει μία κακοτεχνία που ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ αλλά μπορεί να στοιχίσει . Οταν κατεβάζουμε γενικό δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πουθενά η τάση δικτύου μέσα στο σπίτι....

----------


## 7akis

Συνήθως σε παλιές πολυκατοικίες ο πρώτος που έχτιζε ήταν και ο ''τυχερός'' που ο μετασχηματιστής του κυπρί συνδεόταν από το πρώτο κουτί για πάντα ρεύμα  :Biggrin:

----------

